# Kobe and TMac to Phoenix



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=79576&forumid=55

This rumor is for real, I know Gambo is a big mouth but he does have good inside sources.

Imagine this.

Teams can't even stop Kobe or TMac, imagine them trying to stop TMac AND Kobe and still worry about Amare.

3 guys who will score almost at will if you don't double team and won't be exploited defesively like other high scoring teams.

SICK

If this happened I bet you couldn't get tickets for a Suns game in years.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Hmmm, even thoug i dont like KOb,e why not. I do like Mcgrady though. I sa yMarion and #1 pick for mcgrady after this year.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, I think Gambo is out of his gord on this one, but who knows.. NBA itself has been out of its gord so I would never say never.

What a team to watch though.. wow. I don't want to get excited because it's such a crazy rumor but that would be amazing, and all the people who bashed the C's would look like idiots..


----------



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

That would be the end of competitive basketball as we know it. You think LA is ridiculous now. Try putting three of the brightest and youngest talents in one starting line up. Phoenix would be a dynasty. Can you say ticket price increase?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah.. there are so many ifs though. Hard to see all the pieces fitting together, but you never know..


----------



## PrimeTimeX (Nov 30, 2003)

T-Mac,Kobe , and Amare on the same team?? Its okay BigAmare, were all dreamers buddy


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't need to make it up, it was reported on the radio as a rumor by a reliable source.

No personal attacks.


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

This is a dream seriously we don't have the cash to go after one of them let alone both. We all know that Gambo isn't very reliable when it comes to anything besides hockey and i wouldn't trust him on anything.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We will have the cash to offer Kobe the max and still sign a medium FA.

That's is after we dump White which we will surely do.

Gambo is a big mouth but when he says something will absolutely happen he doesn't pull it out of his behind. He has been right several times before when he said something would absolutely happen.

He called the Cabarkapa draft more than a month before the draft even before the Suns worked out the draft prospects really.

He called the Googs trade way before. He has sources that is undeniable.

Him and his partner were very adament about this and said before that the offseason will shock people and make them applaud trading Marbury.

He said his source is a high official of the Suns.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

Kobe AND McGrady!!! I could see that one working out. McGrady would more than likely move into a Pippen-role of playing the D and basically playing Point. Cause he actually wants to play with some Great teammates. Kobe would seriously take OVER the L. MAN!!! I'm praying for this now. And I'm a Laker fan!!! I just want to see McGrady and Kobe take over the League and show KG and TD and Shaq that guards CAN dominate. WOW!!! This is soo exciting. If Phoenix can land Kobe, expect somehting happening on the McGrady front, cause he and Kobe used to be GREAT friends. But family life has parted them somewhat.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Well concerning Kobe the rumors were always there that Phoenix would be his #1 destination despite Marc Stein insisting it it the Clippers.

Chad Ford also thinks Phoenix is #1 on his list I think.

Some rumors about Kobe signing in Phoenix

- Kobe was D'antonis neighbour in italy, fact
- Kobe's father played against D'Antoni in Italy, fact
- Colagenlo has always held Kobe in high regard, fact
- Colangelo has said several times that Kobe was the first player he saw in a draft workout that he was 100% sold on , the next was Amare who reminded him of Kobe, fact
- Phoenix was one of the teams that Kobe wanted to be drafted to, fact
- Colangelo and the Bryant family had dinner before draft and it was seen as a sure thing that they would draft Kobe, fact
- Kobe wears #8 as an honor to Mike D'Antoni who was a legend in italy wearing #8, rumor
- Phoenix is the most attractive FA market that has money, fact
- Kobe was almost traded for Kidd a few years ago, I think that is a fact also

The Colangelos were also very high on Tracy McGrady and wanted to trade up to get him but couldn't.

I think Kobe coming to Phoenix is a very good possibility, I think TMac coming to Phoenix can be done without Amare but it depends on wether that is really their plan and how much they even want to give up.

Some Orlando fans are demanding Amare, lol , we all know that wouldn't happen even if contracts were equal and straight up.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> - Kobe was almost traded for Kidd a few years ago, I think that is a fact also


The Suns offered Marion and Kidd for Bryant while he and Shaq were feuding. The Lakers turned it down.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> - Phoenix is the most attractive FA market that has money, fact


Others sound pretty good but this is reaching. How is that fact? Different players have different attractions.

I think what people don't realize is that a LA max contract is actually much much greater then the max contract other teams can offer him. I doubt that has a part, thought I would just mention it.

-Petey


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

LA can offer 7yrs 140M$, Phoenix something like 6yrs/100M$.

I doubt that money difference is what would keep Kobe in LA.

Speaking in general Phoenix is a more attractive FA market than Denver, Utah or Atlanta.


Weather, Golf, LA 2 hours flight away, not so much media pressure.

Sports athletes come to Phoenix to live and or retire, they don't go to Denver or wherever.

Phoenix also has the fastest growing population as far as I know so that underlines my statement I guess that Phoenix is a more attractive place to live in general.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Your right, Phoenix is defenitly more attractive than Denver or Utah. and i think Kobe wants to get out of LA so he might come here.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> LA can offer 7yrs 140M$, Phoenix something like 6yrs/100M$.
> 
> I doubt that money difference is what would keep Kobe in LA.
> ...


I sure would rather take 40 million more in a better place to live than not take the 40 mil... and I'm sure kobe would too..

You are also forgetting that Kobe bryant said most likely he is staying in LA he just wants to see what offers there are out there.. so he would probably go to clips if anything so he still has the fans of LA w/ him..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The difference isn't 40M$ it is about 12M$ or so because the other teams can offer only 6 year contracts which also might be seen as an advantage because you can get another big contract earlier.

In the last deal of a max contract in Phoenix, Kobe would make like 24M$.

LA has similiar living conditions to Phoenix. He is still only a 2 hours flight from LA. He doesn't have to face the media pressure he gets in LA every day.

Living would be a whole lot easier for Kobe in Phoenix.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Kobe and Mcgrady will NEVER play on the same team.. unless its allstar or teamusa..


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Here's what I posted to my man courtside in another thread:

TMAc is a FA after next season. I think that teams will offer alot for him but I can't see anyone "breaking the bank" to trade for a guy who might leave after the end of the season. What the Phoenix fans are offering isn't half bad? If it is the Marion, Johnson, and top pick trade that you are talking about, I think that is a pretty good deal. I think that you guys are looking at it and concluding that it isn't acceptable because none of those players are as good as TMac. To be honest, that's the case with most of these deals. No one is going to give you a better player for an inferior player unless there is something wrong with him, the organization, or another aspect of his situation. You're not going to get n individual player that is better than TMac. However, if you combine the talents of Joe Johnson (an up and comer) and Shawn Marion, you've got a solid foundation. The draft pick is added incentive. Suppose you finish out of the top 3 in the lottery despite having the worst record in the league? What will you do then? Okafor (an Orl favorite) will almost certainly be gone by then. With an additional pick you have an added chance to end up with a top 3 pick OR trade up for one. I think that this team:
PG-Gaines
SG-Johnson
SF-Marion
PF-Okafor/Gooden
C-Howard/Hunter 

has a chance to be better than this team:
PG-Gaines
SG-TMac
SF-Gooden
PF-Okafor
C-Howard/Hunter

Although it lacks a bona fide superstar and top 5 player, it is probably deeper and more complete than the latter roster. I'm not even going to take into account what a "healthy" Grant Hill could contribute because he's done next to nothing for 4 years. Until I see him on the court for a sustained period of time I am going to write him off. Even if he's able to come back, he's not going to be nearly as good as he once was. I think that 14-5-5 is the best you are going to see from him. He'll probably only play 25-30 mins a night if he does play. I just don't see him being much of a fator, even if he is healthy (and that is a big if). It's not a bad trade. Also, keep in mind that Tracy might just up and leave the Magic organization after next season. Just because he's "comfortable" in Orlando doesn't mean he's going to stay. He'll Shaq still lives in Orlando despite his hatred for the Magic organization. Obviously, he liked it in Orlando and was a popular player down there. That didn't keep him from bolting to LA. Keep in mind that the Magic were much better back then. He left a great team to go to another great team. TMac will possibly be leaving a terrible team to go elsewhere. I'd say that he's just as likely to bolt as Shaq, if not more. Unless the Magic significantly improve over the next year, Tracy might just decide that he's had enough. Look at how frustrated he is with the play the Magic are playing. He's lost his temper several times, didn't get along with some of the players and coaches (Rivers, Horace Grant), and talked about retiring before the season (at the ripe old age of 24). I know that this is your team but you have to be more objective. If you take a step back and look at the bigger picture, you'll see that these deals aren't all that outrageous after all.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

BTW, concerning tonights game from people who were at the game.

For about 3-4 minutes, Kobe was at the suns bench laughing it up with D'antoni, while the other lakers were shooting around. Then when warmups ended, and the teams were at their benches, Kobe was talking with and hugging Grgurich for about 2 minutes.

The entire Laker team was in a huddle, and Kobe sprinted over there just as the half was starting.

I know it isn't a big deal since he is friends with Mike, and every player seems to love Grgurich, but I just thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

If Kobe does sign, would there be a provision in the contract that if he's found guilty the contract is void?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

NBA contracts are voided or terminated if the player faces prison time.

Though a miracle would have to happen for Kobe not winning the trial.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/0223boivin0223.html
> 
> Fans, coach could lure Bryant to town
> Paola Boivin
> ...


Of course the salary numbers are wrong. Phoenix will have 13M$ capspace if the cap is at 46. Although rumored to be up to 47M$.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

If Kobe leaves, it would be to get out of the Shadow of Shaq and win on his own. I don't think he would be smart to leave shaq unless he wanted to and then go end up playing with MCGrady.. That wouldn't really prove anything because he would just be the shadow of another player.. I don't think the two can coexist..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Kobe in the shadow of McGrady. If anyone would end up in someone's shadow it would more likely be McGrady but unlike Jordan and Pippen, Kobe and McGrady are both established superstars already while Pippen has only grown into a great player in Jordan's shadow and never got the credit he deserved.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

IF anything, McGrady would play with Shaq and play in LA than play with Kobe..


----------

